#  Ernährung >   Übersäuerung >

## Stritzi

Hallo  an alle,  
seit einigen Wochen sind meine Haare, sonst kräftig, weich und sehr trocken. Meine Fingernägel brechen nur noch ab, gut, sie waren schon immer weich und brüchig, aber nicht so schlimm wie jetzt. 
Die Friseurin meinte, etwas wäre nicht in Ordnung. Nun hört man ja immer vom Thema Übersäuerung, das diese Auswirkungen haben soll.  
Wie ist eure Erfahrung damit und was hab ihr unternommen, damit das wieder ins Lot kam? 
Danke für eure Antworten 
Stritzi

----------


## Christiane

Hast du dir mal Blut abnehmen lassen? Ein zu niedriger HB-Wert (zuwenig Eisen im Blut) wirkt sich nämlich auch auf Haare und Nägel aus. Ist mit deiner Schilddrüse alles in Ordnung? Die beiden genannten Sachen halte ich erstmal für wahrscheinlicher als eine Übersäuerung. Denn der Körper hat seine Möglichkeiten, eine Schieflage im Säure-Basen-Hausjalt auszugleichen. Man muss sich schon extrem falsch ernähren, um das Milieu abrutschen zu lassen, das ist so gut wie unmöglich. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Stritzi

Hallo Christiane,  
Blut hab ich mir noch nicht abnehmen lassen. Aber ich hab mir das für das neue Quartal vorgenommen. Ich lasse mich durchchecken.  
LG Stritzi

----------


## greeneye

Hi,
ich rate auch zur Überprüfung der Schilddrüsenwerte! 
Bei mir hat sich, incl. Gewichtszunahme, eine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion (Hashimoto)  
gemeldet. :embarrassed_cut:  
LG
greeneye

----------


## Stritzi

Hi,
danke für deine Überlegung. Ich hab weder zu- noch abgenommen, behalte mein Gewicht schon seit vielen Jahren.  
Aber, ich glaube (kam mir heute so in den Sinn) vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass ich seit März ins Fitnessstudio gehe, dort natürlich ordentlich schwitze, ob ich dadurch zuviel Mineralien verliere? Werd auf jeden Fall den Doc befragen.  
LG Stritzi

----------


## Christiane

Du trinkst doch sicher deine Flasche Mineralwasser und isst deine Portion Obst pro Tag? Damit füllst du die ausgeschwitzten Stoffe wieder auf, ein zusätzliches Einnehmen von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ist nur selten notwendig.

----------


## Stritzi

Mineralwasser trinke ich sehr wenig, aber dafür viel Leitungswasser. Im Fitnessstudio trinke ich 1 l Leitungswasser. Ja, mit dem Obst haperts ein bisschen. Aber täglich Salat nehme ich zu mir. Ich werde mir jetzt doch noch Isotonic-Getränke besorgen.

----------


## Petra2258

Hallo Stitzi,
Lass ruhig Deine Schilddrüse (Blut und Sonografie) untersuchen. Kann auf alle Fälle nicht schaden. Solltest aber beim Arzt auch darauf hinweisen, da die allgemeine Blutuntersuchung dies nicht beinhaltet.  Eine Unterfunktion kann zu etwas Gewichtszunahme führen, muss es aber nicht.Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Viele wissen gar nicht dass sie etwas mit der Schilddrüse haben und auch die Symtome sind nur sehr schwach, dass sie ignoriert werden. gUTE bESSERUNG
Tschüss 
Petra

----------


## Stritzi

Hallo Petra,  
danke für deine Nachricht. Es ist nicht so, dass ich über meine Schilddrüse nix weiß. Ich habe heiße Knoten - schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten  - musste auch schon mal Tabletten einnehmen. Aber bisher ist es so, dass meine Schilddrüse gerade so das macht, was sie machen muss. Beim Arzt wurden bei der Blutabnahme auch immer die Schilddrüsenwerte getestet. 
Am 02.07. werde ich zum Arzt marschieren und mich "anzapfen" lassen und ihm alles sagen, woher ich meine, dass plötzlich Haare und Fingernägel in solch einem Zustand sind. Dann werde ich ja hören...... 
LG
Stritzi

----------


## Stritzi

Hallo an alle, die mir geschrieben haben.  
Der Besuch beim Internisten ergab: 
EGK - i.O.
Ultraschall - i.O. 
Sauerstoffgehalt im Blut i.O.  
Ergebnisse der Blutabnahme auch alles i.O., einschließlich Schilddrüse.  
Er gab mir Recht, dass ich einen Mineralstoffverlust habe und mir ein Mittelchen für die "Auffüllung" verordnet, das ich auch ganz brav trinke. Nun lass ich mich überraschen.  
Ich werd nochmal mit meinem Arzt sprechen, vielleicht lass ich mir doch noch beim Radiologen die Schilddrüse untersuchen.  
Viele Grüße 
Stritzi

----------


## ramon

ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei dir ist, aber meine mutter hatte mal ein ähnliches problem. bei ihr kam man zu dem schluss, dass sie zu viel rotwein trinken würde - nachdem sie diesen reduziert hatte ging es wieder besser. schau doch auch einfach mal hier - hoffentlich hilft dir das weiter

----------


## Stritzi2

Hallo Ramon,  
danke für deine Antwort. Rotwein trinke ich selten. Seit meiner Frage ist ja einige Zeit vergangen, ich schlucke täglich Entsäuerungstabletten und spezielle Tabletten für die Haare (keine Chemie) und meine Haare sind besser geworden.  
Grüße 
Stritzi2

----------

